# Husqvarna or Poulan



## huntingonthefly (May 28, 2009)

I'm trying to decide between the two- both 18'' bar- Poulan is 46cc and the Husqvarna 50cc- both 2 year warranty- Poulan is a little cheaper- I heard they are manufactured by the same folks. No commercial use but I do plan to cut several dozen trees around the property this summer Help me out guys!


----------



## junk man (May 28, 2009)

There's no question about it Husqvarna  unless you like working on chainsaws


----------



## CAL (May 28, 2009)

junk man said:


> There's no question about it Husqvarna  unless you like working on chainsaws



I agree.


----------



## layne66 (May 28, 2009)

I have a Stihl chainsaw.  It is great and I have no problems with it.  You might consider one. I don't think you would be disappointed.


----------



## butshot (May 28, 2009)

I have 2 Poulans, a16" and a 20", they work fine when they are tuned correctly and are decent saws for the money. However, they are low end saws,good for homeowner light work. If you have heavy cutting and tree felling to do then I would recommend my other saw,a Stihl Farm Boss with a 20" bar. The difference in power is very noticeable and they cut very fast if kept sharp, Huskys are good saws also, very similiar to stihl in quality and  power. My friend in the tree cutting business uses Husky exclusively. Bottom line, you get what you pay for, spend the money and get a quality saw if you have a lot of work to do.


----------



## shadow2 (May 28, 2009)

those two should not even bee in the same sentance...  husky hands down...unless you want to stepp up to a Stihl


----------



## redlevel (May 28, 2009)

junk man said:


> There's no question about it Husqvarna  unless you like working on chainsaws



Yep.


----------



## Russ Toole (May 28, 2009)

Stihl Farm Boss


----------



## Todd E (May 28, 2009)

Husq-V over Poulan AND Stihl any day


----------



## redneckcamo (May 28, 2009)

that poulan will turn into ''pullin'' after the first season cause that is what you will be doin alot of when that thing sets for a while !!!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 29, 2009)

I had a man who cut wood for a living tell me if you dont have a Husky or Stihl you just wish you had a chainsaw.


----------



## 196 clicks (May 29, 2009)

Ill take a Jonsered over a Husky and most deffinately over a shill.


----------



## deadend (May 29, 2009)

196 clicks said:


> Ill take a Jonsered over a Husky and most deffinately over a shill.



Husqvarna and Jonsered are the same saw in different plastic similar to Chevy/Gmc trucks.  The only advantage one has over the other is whether you like orange or red better.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 29, 2009)

deadend said:


> Husqvarna and Jonsered are the same saw in different plastic similar to Chevy/Gmc trucks.  The only advantage one has over the other is whether you like orange or red better.



Yep.


----------



## rvick (May 29, 2009)

husky/jonsered or stihl


----------



## bull0ne (May 31, 2009)

True story.........I left a poulan in the woods where we were clearing brush after it bit the dust and I had gotten greasy for the last time while working on the piece of junk. 

The adjoining landowners found it and called me up about two weeks later and wanted to give it back.  They finally admitted that It wouldn't crank and run for them either!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2009)

husky any day of the week ......... i have sold and serviced both


----------



## southernmason (Jun 2, 2009)

Husky, anything else wont do!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 10, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> I'm trying to decide between the two- both 18'' bar- Poulan is 46cc and the Husqvarna 50cc- both 2 year warranty- Poulan is a little cheaper- I heard they are manufactured by the same folks. No commercial use but I do plan to cut several dozen trees around the property this summer Help me out guys!



Stihl...


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 13, 2009)

i run stihl's everyday. never a problem. huskys are decent but i havent had much luck with them for long term use. i would give any others a chance


----------



## tcward (Jun 14, 2009)

husky!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 14, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> I'm trying to decide between the two- both 18'' bar- Poulan is 46cc and the Husqvarna 50cc- both 2 year warranty- Poulan is a little cheaper- I heard they are manufactured by the same folks. No commercial use but I do plan to cut several dozen trees around the property this summer Help me out guys!



They are both Good saws and will serve you well...
How ever I have seen and watched the Big Timber companies use  Homelite.... say they cut better


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 14, 2009)

Husky! I love mine.


----------



## Hardwood (Jun 14, 2009)

Husky for a saw/ Poulan for a boat anchor


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jun 15, 2009)

*You Get What You Pay For.....*

When I was much younger (and dumber), I always tried to save $$$ on many purchases and paid for it in the long run. I've had several 'cheap' chain saws - Remington, Homelite, and Poulan (last one) over the years. All of them started having problems after the first few months or year. I often spent more time working on them than using them. I now have a Husqvarna 18" saw and won't ever have anything less again.

HINT:
If you're not going to be using the saw again for a few weeks or longer ALWAYS DRAIN THE FUEL TANK and OIL TANK of left over fuel and oil. When saws are stored for long periods of time, the oil always seems to LEAK OUT and the fuel can foul up the carburetor. It only takes a minute to add fuel and oil, but the saw will remain trouble free and cleaner much longer.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jun 17, 2009)

Enough bad feedback about Poulans -I bought a Husqvarna 445 X torg with 18'' blade- 46cc- I love it- been cutting and clearing for 9 straight days


----------



## Rednec (Jun 18, 2009)

Id rather buy a Husky than have a poulan given to me...but, echo/stihl/jonsered, not much difference.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 19, 2009)

Husky. Check out the website. They sell 3 levels of saws. Homeowner, Landowner (farm and ranch), and Professional. They are all good but you need to buy a saw for what you'll actually be doing with it not the bottom line.
I own an older 55 Rancher that I use for limbing and cutting the smaller stuff, and when I want to use a lighter saw. It still works like brand new.
I also own a 590 Professional model. This one really rocks. Sounds like a dirt bike idling. It will rip through some wood.
The lower end Huskys are sold at places like Lowes and Home Depot. You must go to a dealer to get the Pro models but check around there is more markup on the Pro line so some dealers will give substantial discounts.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 25, 2009)

junk man said:


> There's no question about it Husqvarna  unless you like working on chainsaws



You got that right.


----------



## Deadringer (Jun 25, 2009)

Slug-Gunner said:


> When I was much younger (and dumber), I always tried to save $$$ on many purchases and paid for it in the long run. I've had several 'cheap' chain saws - Remington, Homelite, and Poulan (last one) over the years. All of them started having problems after the first few months or year. I often spent more time working on them than using them. I now have a Husqvarna 18" saw and won't ever have anything less again.
> 
> HINT:
> If you're not going to be using the saw again for a few weeks or longer ALWAYS DRAIN THE FUEL TANK and OIL TANK of left over fuel and oil. When saws are stored for long periods of time, the oil always seems to LEAK OUT and the fuel can foul up the carburetor. It only takes a minute to add fuel and oil, but the saw will remain trouble free and cleaner much longer.



Right on.  I've currently got a Poulan sitting in my garage with a broken chain and pull string.  Worked well while it lasted (little less than two months).  I am going to fix it back up and try to get as much life out of it as I can, but next one will def. be Stihl or Husky.  

Good tip as well, I've had to clean up that oil under my saw many times...


----------



## eagle-eye (Jul 6, 2009)

Save your $$ and buy a Stihl.. A Stihl Will last 10 times longer than any other saw..


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 10, 2009)

that husky sounds like a dirt bike cuz they make or used to make dirt bikes and supposedly darn good ones too.


----------



## tbrown913 (Jul 10, 2009)

you mean you think a pull-on is similar to a husqvarna???????  i wouldnt by a pull-on weed eater, much less chainsaw!  if you dont want to spend the money to get a stihl that you will never have to replace, get a husqvarna!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 15, 2009)

Got a Husqvarna friends. Love it! Clearing land- 63 truckloads of logs and limbs piled higher than the cab so far!


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 15, 2009)

ive always had problems with stihls. i finally broke down and bought a husky about 2 yrs ago and it still runs like the day i bought it. starts on first or second pull everytime


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 29, 2009)

*husqvarna*

ive had one since 1985. cut logs for fire wood for 15 years.  cut down lots of trees and cut them up.  this saw has been used a bunch.  mod.#44 they dont make this model anymore.  if i ever have to buy another one it will be a husky.  keep you chain sharp.never let it get dull. use the same oil  from day one. and same ratio


----------



## ch035 (Sep 2, 2009)

look into the makita saws they are made by dolmar and very good saws


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 2, 2009)

shadow2 said:


> those two should not even bee in the same sentance...  husky hands down...unless you want to stepp up to a Stihl



this pretty much answers it correctly !!

Ive had a stihl for over 20yrs that stihl fires in the first 3 pulls !!


----------



## Rooster60 (Sep 2, 2009)

stihl


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 2, 2009)

Stihl....


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 5, 2009)

Husky


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 14, 2009)

Stihl.......  Or Husky.   These are the only 2 saws that guys use back home in the Washington Cascades.  I grew up around loggers.  Id say it was 80% Stihl and 20% Husky's.  My dad has an 041 Super that he has had for years.  Still runs like the day he got it.  It has cut TONS of trees.  We used it for 13 years cutting firewood to heat our house.  He has had probably 10 saws that he bought or traded for.  The 041 is the only one left.   GREAT SAW.   Huskies run a little higher RPM, but IMO they have to.  They don't have the grunt the Stihl has.  Not a big deal if your not cutting big trees.  From what Ive seen, guys either like Stihls or Husky's depending on the area they live in.  If guys are cutting big trees it seems Stihls get the nod (out west), for smaller trees guys seem to like the lighter Husky's (the east coast).

 You cant really go wrong with either though.


----------



## allenww (Sep 15, 2009)

*Stihl saws*

For a homeowner, the most wonderful thing about a Stihl is you can put it up for three months, take it out of the case, prime it, and in seven pulls max you are cutting wood. 

    (not recommended, but I've done it for thirty years)


    wa


----------



## bross07 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd go with a Stihl or 2nd the Husk..... My .02!


----------



## cmk07c (Oct 23, 2009)

Get a Stihl...... Hands down, my dad uses those. If your looking to save money you might as well buy the Poulan and when it breaks just throw it away and buy another one. My Poulan has been going strong for about a year now though and it gets used and abused. I think I paid all of 150 bucks for it, i think its the sixteen though without the tightening turn. (no tool needed)


----------



## germag (Oct 23, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> Got a Husqvarna friends. Love it! Clearing land- 63 truckloads of logs and limbs piled higher than the cab so far!



They didn't hear you either time. They are going to keep on telling you what chainsaw to buy until the one you already bought wears out.


----------



## modern_yeoman (Oct 24, 2009)

germag said:


> They didn't hear you either time. They are going to keep on telling you what chainsaw to buy until the one you already bought wears out.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Oct 24, 2009)

germag said:


> They didn't hear you either time. They are going to keep on telling you what chainsaw to buy until the one you already bought wears out.



Funny- still cutting like a dream. A LOT OF ABUSE TOO! Ma always said I could wear out an anvil with a rubber mallet.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 27, 2009)

....I've got a Stihl 028 Wood Boss that has given me top service for more than ten years now, and I got it used after it was retired by a tree cutter! A great saw with lots of power! Go with the even number Stihl saw models, which are designed for commercial service durability, odd number models are home owner saws.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats on your choice of a fine cutting tool!!


----------



## GAdeadEye (Nov 28, 2009)

I wanna get Stihl but my cheap Homlite saw just won't die, I've been putting it through Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for the past 3 years and it just keeps going and the wife won't let me get a new one till the old one is dead.


----------



## RoadRunner14 (Nov 28, 2009)

Run straight gas through her, that homelike will be smoked.   Quick and easy way to get a new one.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 9, 2009)

I was doing some research a couple of days ago, and apparently Poulan is now owned by Husky. (Anyone remember the "Weedeater Bowl", the one UGA is going to?)

Poulan was described as the "downmarket" brand, and that was by Husky, which should tell you something.


----------



## deadend (Dec 9, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I was doing some research a couple of days ago, and apparently Poulan is now owned by Husky. (Anyone remember the "Weedeater Bowl", the one UGA is going to?)
> 
> Poulan was described as the "downmarket" brand, and that was by Husky, which should tell you something.



Poulan, Husqvarna, and Jonsered are subsidiaries of Electrolux.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 9, 2009)

deadend said:


> Poulan, Husqvarna, and Jonsered are subsidiaries of Electrolux.




Not since 2006.



> The Electrolux Annual General Meeting held on 24 April 2006 decided to distribute all shares in Husqvarna to the shareholders in Electrolux.
> Prior to the Annual General Meeting a prospectus regarding distribution of shares in Husqvarna and the stock-exchange listing was made available on the Electrolux web site. A brochure with information on Husqvarna and the spin-off was sent to all shareholders.
> The prospectus comprises three parts and should be read together (documents to the right).
> The propspectus is available on request
> ...




http://www.electrolux.com/Files/IR/Broschyr_eng_Final.pdf




> *Poulan* is a brand name of the Swedish manufacturer Husqvarna AB, once a component of the Swedish conglomerate Electrolux. In 2006 Electrolux spun off Husqvarna AB into its own company, with Poulan nested beneath.


----------



## Devildawg17 (Mar 28, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Stihl.......  Or Husky.   These are the only 2 saws that guys use back home in the Washington Cascades.  I grew up around loggers.  Id say it was 80% Stihl and 20% Husky's.  My dad has an 041 Super that he has had for years.  Still runs like the day he got it.  It has cut TONS of trees.  We used it for 13 years cutting firewood to heat our house.  He has had probably 10 saws that he bought or traded for.  The 041 is the only one left.   GREAT SAW.   Huskies run a little higher RPM, but IMO they have to.  They don't have the grunt the Stihl has.  Not a big deal if your not cutting big trees.  From what Ive seen, guys either like Stihls or Husky's depending on the area they live in.  If guys are cutting big trees it seems Stihls get the nod (out west), for smaller trees guys seem to like the lighter Husky's (the east coast).
> 
> You cant really go wrong with either though.



 xx2


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 1, 2010)

huntingonthefly said:


> Got a Husqvarna friends. Love it! Clearing land- 63 truckloads of logs and limbs piled higher than the cab so far!




You'd of thrown the poulan away after the 3rd truck load


----------

